# new Ronnie Coleman Contest Pic.



## kinkery (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Plateau_Max (May 2, 2007)

OMFG LMFAO HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## mrmark (May 2, 2007)

that pic is about 3 years old but nice try


----------



## gsxrK3 (May 2, 2007)

Hey Plateau, nice avatar. Is that you? Mine isn't, I have the exact same bike though.


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 7, 2007)

Nah I haven't tried a stoppie in my new Ducati, I'll try to get a pic of that when I do.  Current one is a Yamaha YZF


----------



## Arnold (May 7, 2007)

he still couldn't beat Jay!


----------



## Gordo (May 8, 2007)

That's kinda the current direction things are headed, isn't it.


----------

